# kanthal 32 gauge wire



## incredible_hullk (9/1/17)

hi vendors

who has stock of 32 gauge kanthal wire

thanks


----------



## Naeem_M (9/1/17)

Hey @incredible_hullk 

We've got some 30, 32 and 34 AWG

https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/wick-n-wire/products/ud-kanthal-a1-wire-32awg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/1/17)

Naeem_M said:


> Hey @incredible_hullk
> 
> We've got some 30, 32 and 34 AWG
> 
> https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/wick-n-wire/products/ud-kanthal-a1-wire-32awg


thx @Naeem_M order placed


----------



## Naeem_M (9/1/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> thx @Naeem_M order placed



Received. Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------

